# Spooks TV series



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I love that Drama series ! starting again next week on BBC 1. Anyone else watching?  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I remember that " Harry" was kidnapped last episode, ... about a year ago?  

Oh and  Ruth" is coming back in the series,  it was Harry's love interest a few series back, and when she left on a boat  they finally kissed?   
There might be some romance in this series  
I like all the actors . I am usually at the edge of my seat when watching.


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

me me me me, I love it !!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes it is true , not much advert about it, saw it by chance on front page of TV magazine in supermarket. I think it is TV and Satellite week. 
I then went home completely excited    
BBC 1, 9pm , starts Wednesday 4/11

AND if you are as impatient as I am and you have sattellite TV, BBC 3 on Friday at 9pm shows episode 2.  
Who wants to go out on a Friday night anyway with this weather  
Future Mummy


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

yeay! Just saw a trailer for it. Lots of good tv coming back on now after a few months of not much.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh pants   We're on holiday this week and don't have PVR set up to record it      will have to watch on iPlayer as soon as we get home     I can't wait, still miss Adam though


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

FM - thanks for confirming it's episode 2 on bbc3 Friday   I couldn't tell from the guide on our tv.  Anyway, it's set to record both now as we get more time to watch the recordings at the weekend.
Wonder if Harry is still alive - him and Malcolm are the only originals left?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Glitter Yes they are the 2 original left, but Ruth is coming back, can't wait to see Harry being saved ( hopefully) and then having a romance! 
There are plenty of very handsome guys in that series I have to say, but Harry's has the sexiest lips! 
Anyway... .. I think the first 2 episodes are about Harry  
I also really like Ross. She really kicks ass  
In the last series there was that older woman , can't remember her name , who was a double agent , and she killed one of the MI5 spooks . It took me quite a few episodes before I realised she also played Bridget Jones  mother!!!! Could not recognise her and such different acting! 
I think I love that show because the story line is well thought, very possible, keeps me at the edge of my seat, the actors are fab , and last but not least, some of the male actors are gorgeous.    

Hurry up Wednesday  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mazv, I miss Adam too. Saw him last year right in front of me at waterloo station. Gorgeous really  
I kind of enjoy the weird hot romance that he and Ross had. 
The series is so intense at times, that a bit of romance is kind of needed I think , just to ... rest a bit   

Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Rupert Penry-Jones is rather nice, shame he wanted out!  Mind you, Richard Armitage isn't doing too badly.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, I keep saying Adam and Harry and all, but really I should use their real names!   

I agree with you Glitter , Richard Armitage is doing very well too in the looks department ... and the acting of course!

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Actually wasn't Richard Armitage the love interest of the vicar of Dibley, at the end?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't remember that far but he was rather nice as the baddy Guy Gisbourne in Robin Hood - made it worth watching!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dE-IUkPtBE

 

I see what you mean Glitter about the Robin Hood role, long hair suits him


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I saw Spooks last night and loved it    Can't wait for the next episode !


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if Jo was 'decomissioned' sometime in this series, that character has gone through more than the others have in a short space of time!!
I haven't seen last night's yet no spoilers yet, please


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I did not know that Jo was leaving the series ( the blonde short hair one?) ?

Glitter hurry up watching the episode so we can gossip about it!    

Richard Armitage is as gorgeous as ever . I am going to buy the North and South TV period drama on DVD this evening. I fancy seeing a bit more of him    Told DH, He looked at the above you tube video and he said " I have to admit that he's got the X factor"   . 
I think that he is not perfect handsome like maybe Brat pitt  but that is what gives him such sexiness and mysterious sensuality, that  I find more attractive . Anyway, MY DH is the sexiest of all     

I will be watching Ep 2 on BBC3 tomorrow night  

Future Mummy ( I feel naughty    )


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

It's okay, I won't read this thread until I've seen it!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Glitter I was joking!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

But you haven't seen how many series are backed up on the dvd hardrive!  It can get silly at times


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought it was really good last night, I won't be able to watch it tomorrow as I have family coming to stay, but will sky+ it and watch it on Sunday


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Can't wait to see episode 2   tonight, only 8 episodes for this series  , wish it was more, and then another year of waiting?   
Have a nice week end all,

Future mummy


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

right, fully up to date now


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I really enjoyed episode 2 but am I the only one to find the attraction between the American girl and Lucas not that convincing? can't say it is bad acting as R A was excellent at portraying emotions in North and South, unless the girl is the one not too good at it. The American accent sounds exaggerated. Is she American or English? Her boss ( an American in the series) is English ( I think) as he was in North and South and had a lovely English accent.
What is easier? for a British person to imitate an American accent or the other way round? ( being French I would not know   )
The writers of Spooks ( many of them) are excellent at keeping us at the edge of our seats and at knowing the latest in politics and economics, but maybe they are not the best at romance writting?
Just being difficult really   

So who gets in trouble next week? Joe? or Ross? 

What do you think about the young new one who replaces Malcom? 

Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

We guessed what would happen between Lucas and her right away!
I have no idea on the accents, I know that some Americans I work with couldn't tell the difference between my English accent and an Italian speaking  English (heavily accented!)


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I love both American and English accents though   
I also love hearing British people and American people speaking in French  , it sounds really nice.
When I was living in the States, I started getting some American accent in my French Oxford Australian accent ( DH is Australian)  

Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Interesting combination of accents going on there!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Just back, in time to watch Spooks ! Have a nice week end  

Future Mummy


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

I've _finally_ caught up with Spooks on Sky + and absolutely LOVED last nights episode!!!

FM - love your avatar of lucas north  



Future Mummy said:


> What is easier? for a British person to imitate an American accent or the other way round?


one of my old drama teachers told me that it's easier for Americans to do a more convincing English accent than it is for British actors to do an American one, and while I was at drama school the American actors were really good with RP, but all the British actors that work in Hollywood now have got flawless American accents IMO 

I'm pretty glad Jo left, I never really got into her character (although her rape/torture ordeal was horrific and she did a brilliant job there) 
I was sad to see Malcolm go and the jury's still out on his replacement 

I can't believe this series is only 8 episodes  I'm already hooked!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Can't believe what happened to the Jo character throughout her short time on Spooks!  
We just watched the last episode last night- just before the chap got thrown over the balcony, I said 'ooh, do you think it was her...'  5 seconds later DH replied, 'think so!!'  
So now we have an evil CIA liaison girl - what's she going to get up to??


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

You're right Jo did go through a hell of a lot in her time. I guess I always compared her unfavourably with Ros (who my DH hates but I love  )

At the last scene my DH said "I bet he throws her over...." and then when she threw him over I said Ha!  
I thought she was another bland character until she did that....now I'm hooked!

So, do you think Harry is part of the New World Order


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

No, I reckon he's whiter than white....now Ros is another story. Remember she was part of that renegade lot in the last series or the one before that?


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

that's right, could be...and remember her dad was also a traitor wasn't he? Hmmm I don't want it to be Harry but I have a funny feeling about it...


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

yes I liked the last episode a lot, a double dose of Richard Armitage suits me fine  

Apparently the lady who killed her boss is Irish. I think her American accent is wrong and changes all the time. Her boss was English and did a good job with the accent , he was also in North and South with Richard Armitage ( I recommend the film).

I think Harry is innocent and I hope he and Ruth finally get together ! 

Apparently this is the last series with Ros as she was quoted saying she was leaving the series. Not sure what happens to her though. I like her. 

I used to like Jo is the first series especially , the way she was recruited . I can't believe they killed her off that way though, it was a bit weird. You'd think she would wear a bullet proof jacket if she was to go on her own to save the hostages! 

Anyway, I am looking forward to tonight's episode. I must say though , as much as I like RA, I do prefer the first series of Spooks. Maybe the writers are different now or they ran out of ideas a bit? 
I would like to see Ruth more involved , I like her and the episodes I have seen in the past with her in an active role were always very good.

Bonita, I have a few avatars of RA, I like this one from North and South especially  

Have a nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

I remember RA from North and South - I really enjoyed that series!

I agree about the way Jo got shot...even I was shouting at the screen, "just shoot him in the head!" or "blow his bloody hand off!" 

It's a shame the CIA boss got killed, I quite liked the silver fox   and I agree his accent was very good. I'm not overly impressed with the CIA woman but I do like the change in her character - although I can't believe for a second Lucas would fancy her   Me? Jealous? Nah!


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

erm...are you guys 1 episode ahead of me? I'm due to watch ep 5 this wednesday


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Oops, sorry.  I watched E5 on BBC3 at the weekend.  Probably a bit late but I have deleted the previous post and will wait until after it's been on BBC1 on Weds so I don't ruin it for you.


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

ah thanks Glitter, thought I was going a bit   didn't know it was on BBC3 as well!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Apart from the first episode, the others are shown ahead on BBC3 at 9pm on Fridays.  We never really get the time or stay awake long enough mid-week so we record the Friday show to watch over the weekend anyway.


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for the tip, I'll try to catch up this weekend


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, nearly time to be edge of my seat again   happy watching  

Future Mummy


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

ok so I've seen ep 5 & 6 now  

I can't believe Ros lost that guy after the car shoot out   but she redeemed herself by torturing the greedy, amoral Bank Manager  
Also I'm a little disappointed that Lucas didn't seen the evil CIA woman for what she was, he's far too clever normally.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

So what does evil CIA woman do now that she vanished out of the door?


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

hmmm perhaps she will go to her paymasters and ask for a new assignment? More likely she will be told to eliminate Ros and Harry

don't you just love the way the Americans pronounce Basel?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

she will be in danger for not having killed Lucas, and they will protect each other and continue their love affair ( maybe without Harry knowing)  and have great sex    

I think also Lucas could turn his back on MI5 as he loves her and after saying " take me with you" , he might want to give up being the good guy and start being the bad guy? double spy?  

Ros will be asked by Harry to eliminate sarah and it will be a fight between Lucas and Ros. 

Hum, anything is possible really, the characters seem to get axed so easily from the script! 

I can't wait for the next episode ! 

Oh and I heard that series 9 starts filming in Feb  

Future Mummy


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

oh I don't remember Lucas saying "take me with you" to her. How did I miss that?  That puts a different perspective on it and I agree it could mean that he will become a double agent (so much more fun!) or that he's just lulling _her_ into a false sense of security (and great sex )

I can definitely see a showdown between Lucas and Ros, or evil CIA woman and Ros. Either way I'm pretty sure Ros is gonna get killed 

Still have my doubts about Harry....


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Apparently Harry is back in next series . Not sure about Lucas, Ros is not coming back so maybe she is getting killed? she said in an interview it would be an explosive ending to her character  

Bonita, it sounds like we agree about the various possibilities  , although I think Harry is innocent but if he is not , it will be great to watch as he is always the good guy ( mind you he killed that guy quickly in self defense a couple of episodes back!  ) it will make a change!
Only 2 episodes left  , why can't they do at least 10 or more like the first few series ? 

What about Ruth and Harry ? when are they going to start Frenchkissing?    I feel frustrated for them! 

Future Mummy


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

oh if Harry's back then he's def the good guy. Phew what a relief!
I agree, start the Frenchkissing goddamit!  

It's such a shame that budget cuts have forced this brilliant series to become shorter. Hurry up and be over stupid recession   We need our good drama!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Or... Harry is not that innocent but we find out only last episode and we don't know his fate ( if he is going to be found guilty) until next series!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

what did you all think of this episode? good, but  I did not like it as much as the last episode because similar episodes before in different series? I was looking forward to seeing Sarah coming back for Lucas ! where is she? I wonder what will happen with her as there is only one episode left, is she coming back next series? maybe she won't reappear until then? looks like Ruth and Harry won't admit their feeling in this series and right now I think Spooks needs a bit of spice and romance . In the preview for next week episode, looks like Ros and Lucas are in trouble. Surely Lucas will be safe? otherwise what will Sarah do all alone! 
unless I got it wrong and there are more than 8 episodes   ?
oh and the new Home Secretary, definetely not that innocent! probably a mole sent by the nightingale group? 
Have a nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

I did enjoy this episode although for a while I was sooo confused as to who was the bad guy etc. I suppose the difference here was that they normally show muslims as terrorists and this time it was hindus (that is v unusal in the UK) but yes, it was the same kind of terrorist bomb/talk down show that they've had in the past. 

The scene where he's threatening to set fire to himself and girl had me on the edge of my seat though!   

I think there were way too many loose ends at the end of the ep....how on earth are they going to tie them all up in one last episode?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

They won't wrap it all up in the last episode, I reckon it will be spun out into the next series which will hopefully be longer.


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

yes that makes sense....I have a new theory about the Nightingale spook in MI6.....I think it's Ruth!   She always seems a little too keen iyswim


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

what about that slimey new Home Secretary though?  I hope it's not Ruth, I though she'd have too much integrity for that


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah he's very dodgy and considerably slimey...so he's probably part of Nightingale but they said there are people from British Intelligence. Why would Ruth go back to work for the people who were responsible for killing her husband and stepson?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Good point!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls  

I did not think of Ruth as the nightingale one, but possible   , however I thought she was out of action when she had gone into hiding, and she likes Harry and has always been like this , very keen to please and work , even in first series. Hard to believe she is back indeed after having her partner killed. Her stepson is alive though isn't he? But then , she had nowhere to go as she had disappeared from England, and had no passport , so maybe she had to join for a while. Otherwise she would have stayed on the run? 

I believe that the ex Home Secretary was evicted although innocent to leave the place and job to one of the Nightingale ones. 
It can't be Lucas , can it be the new recruit Tariq?  

I so would love more episodes!

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

grand finale tonight! can't wait , but also will miss the weekly good TV. On hols tonight  , been to Christmas party yesterday and a few Chrismas lunches this week , so it is a night in tonight ( as it has been every Friday since spooks started!  ), with warm wheatbag, warm woolcover  , cuddling to DH while on the edge of my seat  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I have just realised, no Spooks tonight!  have to wait Wednesday for the last episode! why? I was really looking forward to it ! now I can't see it as I will be in France  , oh well , I will have to go on line and watch it a few days later on BBC i player  
have a nice week end , 

Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Doh - of course, in the same way that it started on BBC1, the ending has been put on BBC1 so no sneak previews.  The DVD recorder was still set for last night though, best change it when I go downstairs later!!


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

I just realised it too! Can't believe we have to wait until Wednesday


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone 










Future Mummy


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Merry xmas and happy new year to you too Future Mummy and Glitter!!


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, what an ending....

so long Ros, you will be missed  

still no idea who the Nightingale spook is


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello  !

I finally saw the last episode, really good! Pity Ross is gone. Actually they could have kept her and have her and the home secretary have a fling, they seemed to bond from the beginning of the episode and he seemed to fancy her! 

Bonita, I am starting to see your point about Harry, he seemed to behave a bit differently last 2 episodes, especially last one. Is it because he is madly in love with Ruth or because he is the Nightingale agent? we will know... in a year?  
Filming starts in Feb I think. 

Future Mummy


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

that's going to be a long wait   
yes it was so sweet between Ros and the new Home Secretary, could have been a great story line
Still have my doubts about both Ruth and Harry...maybe they're in on it together?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Found this on you tube last night. can't wait to see series 9, will miss not watching Richard Armitage 
If Harry is a mole then Lucas will remember being warned by Sarah before she dies that Harry Pearce was the double agent. I think she lied, but maybe she did not?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll have a look at that when I get home.  think youtube is blocked at work!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

the you tube link I have is actually just a video of series 8 biggest moments with some good music . I haven't got any info on series 9 yet,will post it as soon as I do get some spoilers  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello everyone, Spooks is back on TV next week! Monday, 9pm , BBC1  Looking forward to it


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Same here, set for recording already.  Shame it clashes with Hell's Kitchen USA which is always good for a laugh but Spooks wins!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am also looking forward to seeing Richard Armitage again I must say   . If I remember well Ross is gone , so wonder who will replace her! She played very well.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Woo Hoo  Can't wait (must get the PVR set up!) Lucas mmmmmmmmm, still miss Adam though


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Adam was lovely


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

woop woop. love spooks


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Yay!!!!      I cannot wait!!! I won't be able to watch it until Tuesday as I'm out all day and back late so I'll catch up with the discussion wednesday.

Richard Armitage.....dribble...dribble...


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am so ready to watch the first episode   , have been for nearly a year.
I wish it was for more than 8 episodes though, didn't it used to be more at the beginning? 
There was an interview with Richard Armitage in today's Metro, by the way   
Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Waiting for DH to get home so we can watch it on catch up whilst recording!


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

******SPOILERS ******* If you haven't seen it yet, don't read on......

Blimey!    Harry as a stone cold killer. So very different to see him in the field like that rather than in the office. That was so brilliantly filmed. Very chilling with the rain, the black gloves, the umbrella. 
I can't believe Ruth turned down his proposal, in fact I found it (and her rationale) quite odd.

Before the series started I was convinced Harry was part of Nightingale but now I'm not so sure....(although I reserve the right to change my mind  ) I still think Ruth is dodgy.

Not sure about the new girl 

Hubby was always convinced Lucas was part of Nightingale and, with that ending, is now even more convinced of it! So Lucas is really John? If so, who does he work for?? 

Here's the Metro interview:

http://www.metro.co.uk/tv/841265-spooks-richard-armitage-fans-send-me-underpants-to-wear

FM - yes it's a shorter season but they've always been around 10 episodes long, although it seems as though its much longer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

If you watched after the credits, I think new girl is only a temporary employee!  When we saw her, both DH and I said 'hmmm, a Rose replacement!'
And what's with the dodgy bloke at the end with the suitcase and calling Lucas 'John' ?  I still think Ruth is clean though, hopefully all will be revealed eventually!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,
really enjoying this series so far. A bit different from the last one, as it seems to focus on the characters personal life as well. 
Seeing Richard Armitage gentle side is quite nice too   
Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

So who is that man that keeps appearing who knows Lucas / John?


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

yes who is he? He seems to know a lot about MI5 so I wonder if he was an ex-Spook? Also I don't believe he has really had a stroke of some sort....I suspect he will be able to run from Lucas/John at some point (Kaiser Soze stylee   )

Lucas has a pretty ex-girlfriend back on the scene....not liking that at all


----------



## flippers (Aug 27, 2010)

It's ace. We watch it with all the lights off and pretend we are spooks too!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

flippers said:


> It's ace. We watch it with all the lights off and pretend we are spooks too!!


Fab idea  Must try that on Monday flippers


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

OMG!!!! The ending of tonights episode......!! didn't see that coming at all!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
so what do you think of Lucas? You know, I wonder if his ex/current girlfriend is in to get a revenge . She might be actually playing a role to get Lucas to do everything he is told   
Is it going to be Lucas last episode in Spooks? there are 2 episodes left, the tension is high. I really liked last week episode actually.

Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

So, did he jump off the building - we heard a car alarm sounding and saw Harry look pained.  Is Harry for the chop??


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Ooh, I'll have to watch the recording then!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

He  is dead as you can hear someone screaming far away, before Harry turns around, that's what he hears first, then looks down on the pavement.

I think Harry will be back next time and will stay for the whole series  , the series 10 might be more about him and Ruth next time, and maybe it will be the last series ever? I can't see Spooks continuing without Harry, he was there from the beginning ( he is my favorite Spook   , did like Ross too ) Will Harry and Ruth finally get together and retire happily? The specialist guy of the last episode may become permanent is the next series?

Why oh why is it only 8 episodes, once a year?    

Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

You mean the functioning alcoholic?  Not sure but it would be nice to see Harry and Ruth together.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

SFT- you're eagle eyed Mrs  You should complain to the BBC continuity department   

Must admit I did see the ending coming when Harry was in the car on the way to the tower block. I just knew he'd survive but Lucas wouldn't   

Can't believe we have to wait a whole year for series 10


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello all   ,

it is this time of the year again, although for the last time, that the series Spooks is on. What do you all think of it so far?
quite different and intriguing I think. Only 6 episodes though   
Future Mummy


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

HI Future Mummy,

Funny I was just thinking yesterday about this thread and searching for it to post in   

Loving the new series so far. Harry is such a dark horse  Have no idea how this is all going to pan out but bound to be plenty of twists on the way. Disappointed it's only 6 episodes too.

Couldn't belive they killed off yet another character this week   Not exactly a recruitment drive for MI5 watching Spooks   They all die horribly!

Maz x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I think Ruth is the dark horse and organised the killing of Tarick. She is the last one to have seen him alive and looked at him strangely when he was looking at video, she realised he would find the truth and sent him home . 
Is Tourmaline, the Russian double spy actually not a double spy , but a Russian spy who pretends to be on Harry's side? 
Wasn't she on the video with the suitcase? 

OK , so far this is all my thinking , My brain is getting tired, better go to bed   

Future Mummy


----------

